# A Cookie Update...(Last Update: Adopted!)



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, Cookie finally got well enough to be spayed, and went in yesterday. When they gave her the anaesthesia, one back leg dropped (like usual), but the other didn't, and they had to move it manually (with difficulty). So, Cookie went directly from the operating room to the X-ray room.

Apparently, Cookie suffered a _massive_ pelvic fracture at some point that didn't heal right, and when they were operating, they discovered some diffuse abdominal infection, likely from the same incident that broke her pelvis. The vet says her kittens didn't stand a chance given her injuries, and it's really kind of amazing that she didn't die during delivery herself. He said her injuries are consistent with either being hit hard by or thrown from a car...we're leaning more towards hit by a car, as it would help to explain her "funny" lip (we'd been hypothesizing that she'd been bitten in the face by something) and her seemingly dim mental wattage. None of us really noticed her gait abnormality until we found out about the fracture, and now we're all like "Oh yeeaaahhhh...she DOES walk funny!" It's really hard to see unless you're looking for it, and at this point, doesn't affect her jumping at all...but it will likely cause her joint/arthritis problems later in life.

The vet said it was amazing that she was even alive after all she's been through, and that she was one lucky little cat to be found when she was, because she probably wouldn't have survived delivery if she had gotten much weaker from infection and starvation...I might possibly have saved her life by trapping her when I did.  

Sure wish I could bring her home, though...but Assumpta's illness is probably going to mean she'll never be able to handle the stress of introducing a new kitty.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you for Cookie's update Gudewife..I'm astonished she gave birth with a broken pelvis, they never cease to amaze us, don't they..I've seen cats that even with an injured hip jumped high and ran, only under close examination you could tell something was wrong_ if there's something I wish was different about kitties is that, their ability to look OK_and I feel for you that can't take Cookie in, I've sort of been there.
She's fortunate to have had such good care, sending you a big hug and best wishes for all


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What pain she must have suffered, poor baby. I wish you could take her home too, but it's not possible, obviously. I hope she gets a great home.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor poor kitty, what a rough life she has had 8O


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update -- I was thinking about little Cookie the other day and wondering what she was up to.

I guess cats really do have nine lives!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, Cookie got adopted! She went home with a young woman who has a mellow neutered male cat that's lonesome. The adopter's vet references came back as "great," and she had a huge list of cat amusements (cat trees, windowsill shelves, toys, scratching posts, crinkly tunnels) to answer "how will the cat spend its time when you're not home?" Cookie will be an indoor-only cat with a new big brother.

I hope she's loved and cuddled lots in her new home, and that she can lie in the sun and watch the world go by in safety and peace...she sure deserves it!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Yay Cookie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful! Of course, you'll miss her.


----------

